# .357 or .45/410



## pbpsning

The title about sums up my question, but here is a bit more information.

For concealed carry, I am considering a "small" revolver. I am having trouble deciding between a .357 snub or the relatively recent Taurus Judge CP.

On the one hand that model of the Judge is relatively small enough to be carried around effectively and the new Judge designed loads made by Winchester and Federal are quite nice. I have had the opportunity to fire them through a Dillinger with a similar length barrel and they proved to have a shockly good spread over several distances. With the smaller Dillinger recoil was no problem either, so it appears that the Judge should be manageable too. 

On the other hand, a .357 is a .357. The round needs no introduction and no justification. I would not want to use .38 special for defense out of it, so recoil is a concern. I noticed that ruger is coming out with the LCR in .357 and that greatly interests me. However, I do like having the option of pulling back the hammer of a firearm in order to fire in single action if I need greater accuracy for some unknown reason.

Well, it will be a couple of months before I make this purchase and I appreciate any and all info provided. I am a big fan of links, so if possible I would also appreciate links to information too.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Popeye

After 35 years of carrying a sidearm, I insist on thin and lightweight.
I carried a Charter Arms .357 mag 'PUG' 5 shot, for 12 years for off duty and loved it at 21 oz. with the bobbed hammer. It eventually wore out as I fired it often.
Recently, I found CA makes an 'On Duty' snubbie with a shrouded hammer, Alum frame & SS, at 12 oz. 
I love it with 38 +P. Revolvers always go 'BOOM'.

The 45 Colt/.410 Judge & Publc Defenders, even in the so called 'Ultra-Light' models, would be like carrying a brick, for me. 
Self defense range maxes out at about 12 ft in real life, so I'm good with less-than-a-cannon. 
If I only had a 2 lb+ sidearm, I'd leave it home... a lot.


----------



## Palmettokat

Based upon your time line you probably have made your decision by now. I don't tote either but have 357 and a bigger Judge. For me it would be the 357 for toting. Really like the Judge for home defense and I know there are those who think it is worthless there. Based upon even shooting it today with 3 inch shells believe it to be very sufficient. 2 1/2 bird shot shells for self defense would not be my choice in this gun.


----------



## soldierofchrist

If you want to do some hiking and have Snakes in your area the Judge would work, but I personally would just carry the 357 Magnum. Penetration of even buckshot doesn't meet FBI requirements, not that, that would be a huge deal as i am sure it would ruin someone's day immensly but I owned a 3" barreled one that shot the 2.5" shells and wasn't incredibly impressed. It is a large framed pistol as well.


----------



## Frank45

Take a look at the Ruger GP 101, it's a 5 shot but it'll handle +P loads if you are willing to take the recoil.


----------

